# Chuck Yeager's Close Calls, in order



## 7point62 (Nov 9, 2008)

1.   Oct 1943--Bailed out of an exploding P-39, suffering back injuries.

2.   March 1944--His P-51 shot down by German FW-190. Bailed out, suffered shrapnel wounds in hands and feet.

3.   August 1945--Vertical climb in P-59, stall-out, spin, but regained control just before crashing.

4.   January 1946--T-6 Trainer blows master rod, brought it down deadstick into a farmyard, crashing through a barn.

5.   April 1947--Flying a B-25, lightning strikes aircraft and blows out plexiglass nose, lands safely.

6.   October 1947--Bell X-1 loses all power, lands safely.

7.   1950--F-86 loses elevator and 1/3 horizontal stabilizer in dive, lands safely.

8.   1950--Turnbine wheel of F-86 fails,  engine loses all power, deadstick landing.

9.   December 1953--Bell X-1A goes divergent on 3 axis, uncontrolled spin, breaks canopy with helmet, manages pull-out after a 55,000 foot fall.

10.  1962--Passenger in Huey that crashes into a mountain lake, suffers serious head wounds, walks 9 miles for aid, 138 sutures.

11.  1963--F-104 Starfighter with rocket assist losses power at 100,000 feet, goes into flat spin; bails out but hit by ejection seat; helmet insulation catches fire, suffers severe burns and partial loss of 2nd finger.


----------



## AssadUSMC (Nov 9, 2008)

That guy has the biggest balls in history... The stuff he'd do with a "sure, why not" attitude.  No amount of praise is hyperbole when talking about Chuck Yeager (or Chesty Puller, Gen Patton, etc.).


----------



## pardus (May 29, 2010)

VERY impressive man!

Brass balls for sure!

Booming & Zooming


----------



## metalmom (May 29, 2010)

Poster child for pushing the outside of the envelope. Always held him in high esteem!!! Phenomenal man!


----------



## AWP (May 29, 2010)

It's funny, several of those aren't even mentioned in his autobiography. The F-104 incident was probably his closest call, I think even he described it as such.


----------



## car (May 29, 2010)

I grew up about 20 miles from where he grew up. My grandfather, a civilian pilot, met him in the early fifties and always regaled me with tales of his exploits. After he retired to northern California, he continued to break cross-country speed records when he was asked/invited east to speak or testify before Congress. But he almost always made a point to stop off in Hamlin, WV, to bring fresh fruit to his mother, so she could make jelly and jam.

Truly a great American.


----------



## racing_kitty (May 30, 2010)

Dude has more lives than a cat!  He's truly one of the greatest assets to aviation, and is one helluva great American.


----------



## Jettie (Jun 7, 2010)

A real hero. But, I would have hated to be his wife.


----------

